# placa de pruebas sencilla para PIC 16f84



## darea (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Soy un técnico en electrónica que hace tiempo dejo este mundo por la programación de software y que actualmente quiere regresar a la electrónica la cual tengo un poco (bastante) olvidada.

Me gustaría saber si conoceis alguna placa para hacer pruebas con pics, algo sencilla con unos leds en las salidas y algun tipo de control para simular las entradas que se pueda realizar en casa sin mucha dificultad.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gaspi (Jun 12, 2007)

Buenas, yo soy el mas novato porque aun no se programar pic, solo se poner los "00010001" para que se enciendan dichos leds jajaaja, pero ya se aprendera.  Posiblemente tengo tu solución, pero con el 16f84 (yo la estoy fabricando, es decir, aun no las he probado), tengo varias: 

1º http://webs.ono.com/viltor/multitrainer.htm (verdaderamente impresionante este aporte) diferentes placas: programavion (con el  t-20) alimentacion, circuito pic, fututo circuito amtel, etc.


2º Pic modules 1, lo descargue hace 1 semana de la pag.:http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/1894/Title/PIC_Modules_1_0_–_Primera_parte_/Default.aspx
Pero ha desaparecido. Si quieres tengo la documentacion i pcbs i todo para fabricarla (intentare adjuntar dicho archivo)

3ºhttp://www.iearobotics.com/proyectos/skypic/skypic-v10.html mas compleja, no me lo he mirado mucho.

4º  Mi primer proyecto con pic, aun funcionando: http://perso.wanadoo.es/chyryes/circuitos/luznav.htm (lo utilizo como luces para fiestas, pero podria servir para pruebas ya que lleva indicadores led, i pulsadores/interruptores, lo que le pongas).

Esto es todo lo que tengo como placas de pic ai en el ordenador, antes tenia "robotica s'arenal) pero desaparecio, y ahora solo tengo los pcb's sin software ni nada, ad+ la tengo averiada.

Mucha suerte!!!


----------



## volthor (Mar 21, 2010)

hello
interesantes paginas web


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 21, 2010)

Te recomiendo un pic mas avanzado tipo pic16f876 /pic16f877que puede ser reprogramado con un bootloader, con una placa de puntos perforada 2 condensadores y un cuarzo funciona.

Aunque una placa practica, debe contener:

 pic +quarzo + 7805
Puerto serie + max232 o similar
led's y pulsadores

para avanzar mas los pins para una lcd alfanumerica.

Es importante el puerto serie àra poder utilizar un bootloader para reprogramar rapidamente un pic16f876/7


----------



## Penguin (Mar 21, 2010)

bueno tienes una opcion ( algo mas cara) pero que te dara todas las ventajas que tu quieras aplicar. Puedes comprar una Explorer 16, que es una placa para aprendizacje de programacion por pic's. Viene un pic "integrado" y 2 mas que le puedes meter de forma externa ( encapsulado pequeñito, que no se el nombre...) ademas que te da la posibilidad de añadir, por una especie de rac otros modulos. Es de la casa Microchip, y tienes varios modelos, para uso con PICs de 8 bits, 16 bits... El precio ronda los 100 €, mas o menos, pero vamos, si te pillas eso, en mucho tiempo no necesitaras mas cosas, pq esta inlcuido en la placa 4 switches, un regulador analogico, leds, un lcd... solo usa lo que interese en cada caso


----------



## javi_bcn (Ene 9, 2011)

Alguien me puede ayudar?
necesito utilizar la placa explorer 16, Me han dicho que viene con el firmware instalado y quisiera saber si saben que funionalidades trae para saber si deberia programarla o no.

gracias!!


----------



## Meta (Ene 11, 2011)

Aquí hay muchos ejemplos.
http://www.pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87


----------

